# Scary Tales Scavenger Hunt



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay, I know it's a ways off but I want to get all my ideas in order for 2012. I have decided on Scary Tales (or Unhappily Ever After) I plan on having the front walk and porch lined with oversized flowers (with teeth) dripping in blood and a dismembered and bloody rabbit placed on the walk as well as bloody paw prints on the glass door. Inside I will have the foyer set up for Snow White, I will cover my mirror with siren wrap (that has mirror mirror written in glow in the dark paint) I will add an urn of poisoned apples and creepy cloth and ravens to make it creepy. Exiting the foyer I will build a false wall of gray cheese cloth with strategically placed hole...when looking through you will see a room covered in spider webs and large spiders. One spider will hang from the ceiling atop Lil Miss Muffit who has been bitten and is bloody. My kitchen will be Hansel and Gretel...but it will be dark with twigs, creepy cloth and ravens an apothecary hutch and the children cooking in a pot on the stove...

My game will be a scavenger hunt...I would like tohave at least 6-7 locations where people can find objects relating to the characters (or have every destination relating to just one character or tale). My destinations are pool, concrete wall, retirement villa, Forest Park sign, Goose House, basketball court and woods aka Bike trail...all of these locations are in my neighborhood I just want to include the entire neighborhood...I would like to do riddles or little poems or stories...please if you have any advise or pointers I would truly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm...all i could say would be take examples from nursery rhymes for the poems. I know they arent fairy tales but read them to get a feel for the "sing-songy" type rhymes you want for your clues and go from there.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks...I've started playing around and I think I'm going to try doing some little riddles like in Alice and Wonderland after all I will have the front yard decorated to match...I just need to come up with a witty story to introduce my guests to the scavenger hunt...maybe a message from the Cheshire Cat. 

Here's one of the riddles I'm kicking around...Curious and curiouser...many flock to see my ever changing scenery...

Answer: goose yard (we have a guy that lives in our neighborhood that decorates his yard with plastic geese...he builds elaborate props for almost every holiday...kind of silly but his yard has become a fixture to the neighborhood)


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

That sounds good! Good idea using Alicein Wonderland as a reference


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

jeez, I can't really come up with any ideas for your scavenger hunt, pumpkinpie but I have come up with some other ideas to use for games at my Scary Tales party. Since I'm going to be a bewitched Mother Goose I was thinking of playing 'Tempt Your Fate' and putting the fates inside plastic Easter eggs (sprayed black and/or orange) and placing them in a basket. Another idea I've been considering is to incorporate all the fairy tale props into a game. I should have around 40-50 props; some big like a full size wolf roasting the _Three Little Pigs_ to as small as a jar of _Peter Piper's Poisoned Pickled Peppers_. I would number each prop, maybe by putting the numbers on a small tombstone and then give my guests a list of the Fairy Tales I used (eg Little Dead Riding Hood, Snow Fright, etc....) and they would have to write in the corresponding number. First one finished with the correct answers would win the game.

I like the idea of using the front of your house as Alice in Wonderland. Your dead white rabbit could have a fake clock on him with the words, "Time to Die".......


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh I love those ideas especially the tempt your fate...I'm going as Lil Dead Ridinghood so the basket idea will b perfect


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a scavenger back in '09 with @ 30 adults and @ 60 kids. I divided them in to teams (team frankenstein,team dracula etc). Then, I showed them all to their first clue. Each clue was in a small plastic baggie with a picture of their team mascot (frankenstein or dracula ..etc). The team had to open the baggie and read the clue inside and figure where and what to get next (if anything). Sometimes the clue would just lead them to the next clue, some times they had to find something in that location which would have their next baggie(clue inside) (with their team mascot on it so they know its theirs) and so on. The first team to correctly reach the end AND find all the correct items won the grand prize. 

I wrapped the clues in baggies to protect from moisture. I did this mostly outside, neighbors helped out by being some of the clues themselves at their home. I had some scary actors (family!) who were also clues. For example, my husband was a clue and he dressed up as a pretty scary clown. The clue stated they had to go up to someone that you would find in a circus and he would whisper his name to you and give you your next clue. Well, my husband was in a dark corner, scary music blasting and he would signal them with his long scary finger like claws to come and see him. Well, everyone was screaming, half the people got the name right,no one wanted to go over there, and it was all so funny.

Make sure you have a clipboard with all the answers and where all the clues are(very important!) so you can help if people are stuck.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That is exactly the detection I'm wanting to go...and I love the idea of the actors that willbe awesome. Last year we did a picture scavenger hunt and it was just a little to easy, so I really want to challenge them this year. I figure we'll do the wonderland scavenger hunt, red ridinghood tempt your fate and maybe bobbing for poisoned apples as a nod to snow white.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Its good you are starting early. I started @ July to do all this. Plus I did a bunch of walk thrus to make sure the clues flowed and made sense. I had a couple of the actors that weren't playing it walk thru all the clues too.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here are some of my clues that I used....help yourself! Some I got online, some I made up, some I mixed and matched....

Skeletons,spirits, and haunts unfold,

Many are dead and tales can’t be told.

Some dropped some money in a “ghostly” pail,

Find it, keep it, for a future clue sale. (they were gold coins-used for a clue further down that they had to buy)



I’m a little purple pumpkin

Raggedy and worn, 

Look inside of me for some candy _____________.?



Monsters,ghosts & ghouls, 

Grinning goblins fighting duels,

Skeletons rising from their tombs,

Witches fly their magic _______________.?



In a yellow house where bats may flee

The top of this house looks like a belfry

Knock on the door and ask for a glass,

Take it with you, it will have your next task.



Stare at all the ghosts and goblins

popping up from the ground,

Only on one can this be found.

Another word for “apparition” is his name,

Go look behind it, so you can continue this game.









Come to a clown who is very near,

Just be quiet,stand still and show no fear.

He will say his name to you and remember it well,

For at the end of this game, you will tell.



A house on the street with 2 front doors you must go

And knock on the correct one and you will know

Wear the object they give you for it glows. (they all got glowsticks)



A house with stepping stones there will be

A black object so “spooky” next to a tree.

Put in your bag this thing

Its small and black and some say it sings. ( a black crow I found at Target that said "spooky" on it)



In the backyard 2 windows close together sit,

Look under one and you will find it.

Its white,round,red or blue and holds your next clue,

Hide it in your bag and run the owner “looks” at you. (eyeballs)



Come to a ___________ who is scary as rhubarb pie

And tell him: “Clues we have come to buy”

Use what you have found to buy it from the man,

Do it quickly, he will try to eat you if he can. (use coins from #1, the blank was for the actor description)



Near a large amount of water this will be

Look all around it and you will see

Some thing small,kind of square is what you must obtain

How your parents use to listen to music is what it contains. ( 8track and cassette tapes)



Out in the dark and under a tree

Look for a graveyard skeleton key

Don’t be afraid of the guts and goo

For on that key you will find your next clue.



They say that bats come out at night

But don’t be overcome with fright

A bat hangs on a door somewhere

Find and keep it your clue is hidden there.



Jack-o-Lanterns light the night

Their eerie faces shining bright

The object that shaped them lies around

And holds your next clue safe and sound.



Bones are scattered everywhere

Around a pile of leaves somewhere

One of those bones holds your next clue

Be careful that no one follows you!



A spider crawls upon its web

On a bush where it has spread

Entangled in a web of doom

Your next clue there will surely loom



Look on the yard, look all around

Or your next clue will not be found

Beware the woman with spiders in her hair

Your clue is hidden there. (this was me- my hair was super teased out with spiders in them)



Black cats roam about at night

They always hiss and sometimes bite

At the end of the “green fence” is where it resides,

You’ll find the clue under the cat, and inside! (end of the ficus row was our mailbox, there was a fake cat on top-and inside mailbox was the clue)



Where is your next clue you may ask

Our next clue is hidden in a mask

On the front porch the mask you will find

But on your way keep watch behind.



Under one of these out on the lawn,

Is where your next clue is to be found,

This was a part of Old man Fred,

Please don’t step on his “head”. (go the graveyard with lots of skeleton heads and underneath one of them was the next clue)





Tonight is not all fear and fright

Do you think you guessed your clues right?

Bring all you have found to your host for a surprise

Ask her how to claim your prize!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy Crap!!  That's amazing matrix!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!

It took me quite awhile for logistics since I had a big crowd. Every team had a different order of mostly the same riddles but changing it up would prevent everyone from being huddled up at the same place at the same time looking for the same clue! You should have seen my clip board that had all the sequences of each team,answers, and where the clues were hidden exactly. I wish I had an Ipad then!!!
But it was a great party....afraid to have another party and not have it as fun as this one was!


----------



## jhoonifogi1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I did this mostly outside, neighbors helped out by being some of the clues themselves at their home. I had some scary actors (family!) who were also clues. For example, my husband was a clue and he dressed up as a pretty scary clown.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats awesome...You did a great job  Thanks so much


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K here's what I ve come up with so far for my scary tales scavenger hunt...Im doing it as Malice in Wonderland...the front yard will match the theme and I will hide the clues throughout the neighborhood. I like the idea of doing each team in a different order so we dont have any cheaters (last year several guests piled up together). Im thinking instead of placing trinkets and prizes at the locations I would simply leave clues : they will have the clue on one side and part of a puzzle (a message written of the keys location in a swirling pattern divided among the clues...) on the other...after collecting all the clues they will have to configure the pieces to get the trophy...1st team to get there wins

The introduction to the game will be a a satin drawstring bag with a paper tag with a picture of Doorknob saying "Read the directions and directly you will be directed in the right direction...Inside the bag will be the following poem introducing them to the game and it will also hold their first clue.

Dear Alice dear Alice what have you done...you have tempted the fates...now just look where you have come.
Once again you have fallen...down the old rabbits hole...it will be that much harder...to return you home.
A golden key is what stands...between this world and yours...it's location a secret...it's been hidden I'm sure. 
You must follow the riddles...so you will know where to go...keep track of each one...do not misplace even one.
For at the end you may need them...to find the last spot...just look real closely...maybe you'll see it...maybe you'll not.... 



Curious and Curiouser 
Many flock to see
And my ever changing scenery 

Answer: Goose Yard (house with geese displays)

Two by two by two or three
But if you have four
You can not pass through me

Answer: Bike Trail

Made of wood 
With leaves of green
My colors never change
To red, gold or in between

Answer: Our Neighborhood Sign (wooden sign with painted green tree on it)

Breast or back
Where earth does lack

Answer: Pool

To find what you've lost
You must go back to the start

Answer: My House

Hideout, jungle gym, canvas
Ive been them all

Answer: Concrete wall that all the kids hang out at


Those who grow wise 
Beyond their years
May decide 
To set roots here

Answer: Retirement Villa


Please feel free to give advice or darken up my introduction or riddles...this is my first riddle scavenger hunt and Im still working on it...

Thanks


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

The 4th sentence of my introduction needs work...I don't like that I've used the word one twice...also my riddle for the goose shouldn't have and at the beginning of the third line


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much, unfortunetly I have postponed the scary tales party till 2013...due to our son wanting to invite like 20 teens we have decided to do an outdoor only party this year so circus/carnival it is  Either way we will surely have a blast


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Pumpkinpie- just a little tip. Sometimes you have to put the main word in quotes. For example your first clue with the geese, I would put quotes around "flock". Also, not sure how your home is set up, but I had to rope off the playing area before we started because everyone started to walk around the clues. When 2013 comes, pm me if you come into any problems!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to say thanks for a bunch of new scavenger hunt clues


----------

